# Looking for a particular look in a cat.



## Maxor (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok I've a question are their any breeds ok cat that consistanly have solid black fur and blue eyes?

I had one as a kid that looked like this though it was just a barn cat that ended up with this colorization.

I've seen a number of kittens with these colors that changed as they aged though as well.


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

*My kitty*

My kitty is a halloween kitty with pure black fur and orange eyes but there are black bombays with blue eyes my auntie had a litter of them and one has blue eyes till this day there are like a dark dark blue.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

My best guess is that you can find a black cat with blue eyes either at a shelter or in a Ojos Azules cattery. It's very unusual with black cats with blue eyes since blue eyes often are linked to colorpoint or white color.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's definitely a mutation or something -- but ojos azules would be the one breed to check. All kittens are born with blue eyes and then they change after a while to whatever color they will be. That would explain your problem.


----------

